# Spencers Monitor Pits



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi all,
Thought I'd post some pics of these Spencers Monitor pits I just built yesterday and finished today in my garage.

The whole unit is 2.4m long x 1.5m wide x 92cm high. This is then split in half, giving each monitor an enclosure measuring 1.5m x 1.2m x 92cm.

The sides are just sheets of Mini-orb bought from Bunnings (they call it Ripple Iron) which are screwed to large-sized garden stakes. The pointed end of the stakes is at the top which the mesh roofing anchors onto.

On each enclosure there is 2 pieces of mesh roofing...one fixed to the stakes (at the back above the heat lamps) and the front section hinges upwards for access.

For heating the domes are currently running a 275watt heat lamp (as used in bathroom heating lights or food cookers). This gives an excellent hot spot and the rest of the enclosure has a nice temperature. I've been running these 2 lamps for the last week while the garage has been shut and the heat buildup in the garage is pretty much perfect.

Substrate is bagged dried sand. I have removed some enclosure furnishings for the photos, just to give better idea of size.

The female is housed in the left enclosure and the male in the right enclosure. Many people have asked me why I housed them separately if they are a pair. Quite simply because the female is slightly larger than the male and will attack him if they were introduced. It took her all of 1 second to have another female by the throat, literally thrashing her everywhere over the enclosure before I was able to separate them.

Interestingly, this enclosure cost me less than it would for 1 6x2x2 MDF enclosure with glass and all. Far more economical (although takes up space  )

Simon Archibald


----------



## Stevo (Jan 17, 2005)

I thought u were selling them?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 17, 2005)

And here's the male.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 17, 2005)

I was talked out of selling them by Ricko and Greebs...and thankfully too because I'd probably regret it.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Ricko (Jan 17, 2005)

looks great simon. i love the look of spencers.


----------



## Kenshin (Jan 17, 2005)

can i see some pics of your water monitor cages? is this spencer monitor setup acceptable for rosenberg's/goulds or with a pond (maby a fiberglass one or a simple plastic one like those todler padling pools) mertains/mitchels water monitors?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 17, 2005)

Kenshin,
Pics of the current Mitchell's Water Monitors enclosures can be viewed in the thread "Mitchells Water Monitor enclosure". It's in the Exotic Species forum here on APS.

As for this setup, it could easily be modified for any monitor species, dependant on size and requirements.

Do you keep Heath Monitors (Varanus rosenbergi)???

Simon Archibald


----------



## Kenshin (Jan 17, 2005)

hey simon

no i dont keep heaths but iv always wanted sum but from what i understand they are somewhat rare in captivity i know that you have some are they breeding?

thinking of putting together a replica of what you made only with no divider in the middle and possible some lighting ajustments 

do you know where i could get rosenbergii and what sort of priceing id be looking at


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 17, 2005)

Kenshin,
I know one person who has a breeding group and I know of another person with a pair. I only have a male and was hoping you'd say you had a female.

As for where to get any...I wouldn't have a clue. Other than the WA collectors, it's very difficult.

Simon Archibald


----------



## sxereturn (Jan 17, 2005)

Dude, what the hell is that bike? It's hurting my eyes!


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 17, 2005)

sxereturn said:


> Dude, what the hell is that bike? It's hurting my eyes!



As with your TV, if you don't like the program, change the channel.


----------



## sxereturn (Jan 17, 2005)

And I thought you were somewhat sensible. Just make sure you get it regularly checked by your local bike shop - those things are death traps.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 17, 2005)

It ain't mine Jonno...so if there are any problems with it, won't be my injuries...but for once...thanks will pass on the message.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Kenshin (Jan 17, 2005)

out of curiosity how much did you pay for your mitchelli and what dimensions are you going to house them in as adults


----------



## Greebo (Jan 17, 2005)

Can they climb the up the wood Simon?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 17, 2005)

Greebs...That's the only reason the mesh is up top. It's of a size that they cannot get through, but also at the tops of all the posts it has been made impossible to get through by even more reinforcement.

But of course, they will probably surprise me by greeting me at the front door when I get home one day 

Kenshin...$1300 for 3 and not sure.

Simon Archibald


----------



## sobrien (Jan 17, 2005)

Really interesting design, I would never have thought to make an indoor enclosure like that! Thanks for the idea Simon..hehe :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 17, 2005)

No worries sobby...I half stole the idea from URS.

Simon Archibald


----------



## sobrien (Jan 17, 2005)

I knew it!!


----------



## Kenshin (Jan 17, 2005)

anyone else got pics of their veranid enclosures ?

simon u got pice of your heath monitor ? how old is she ?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 17, 2005)

Kenshin,
It's a boy and no pics at this stage.

Simon Archibald


----------



## sobrien (Jan 17, 2005)

Kenshin, check my gallery (sobrien), there is a picture of my Freckled Monitor enclosure. If you browse the galleries, there should be more pictures of other peoples goannas. 
Simon O'Brien


----------



## Kenshin (Jan 17, 2005)

nps thanks guys


----------



## indicus (Jan 17, 2005)

"Not bad for indoor cages, clean and easy to maintain, shame you couldnt have the same unit outside under some 'lazer-lite, sun-tuff'- (clear plastic roofing) $100 a sheet one cut down should cover it, looks great. Elevated from the top of your cages would allow them to get some natural light (also) plus give a controled wet free environment. This may not be practical, but looks great, and most of all; large varanids love it outside",...........cheers Tree.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 17, 2005)

Tremain,
I'm hoping to move them outdoors in similar design enclosures when they are a bit larger, then circulate other varanids into this enclosure. I will be supplying some supplemental heating when they're outside. I hadn't heard of Laserlite Sun-tuff specifically but I'll look into it.

Simon Archibald


----------



## indicus (Jan 17, 2005)

"Simon whats the ripple-sheeting cost per sheet?, i normally use that 'above ground pool outer, which i get from garage sales, mates etc, better than $80+ for aluminium sheeting, goes futher to"....................


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 17, 2005)

Above ground pool stuff is a good idea...never thought of that...would be good for me for circular enclosures but I have no way of cutting it into sheets (and no skill to do so either).

The ripple iron was $16 for the smaller sheets (1500mm) and $22 for the larger sheets (2400mm). They have sizes 1800mm and 2100mm aswell.

Simon Archibald


----------



## indicus (Jan 17, 2005)

"Jigsaw and good labour, that will do it. I use corragated rain water tanks for circular enclosures, just seen one this afternoon at the dump 'huge', how the hell i'm going to get it home i do not know. Some tanks i cut in half with hinged flip-back mouse wire lids, good for Storrs etc. Larger tanks i cut out the front (normally the size of the opening size depends on how much rust is to come out) and make a walk in style enclosure, mice wire front, sprayed mid-brunswick green, rocks logs and plants and a few uprights, works well. The trick is to make them so you can house anything from a Tree-monitor to a sub-adult lacey - pending size of tank as to what you can house. You can empty them of sub-straight, plants etc, relocate them to sunny area or on the back of a ute. I'm now in the process of building more for Tree snakes; the scrubbies are just about to stay out full-time now. You can then run a electricty junction-box out in the yard to run heat to each cage. Their a cheap caging system thats practical. If i had the cash i would use 'poly-tanks', never have to paint again, and never rust, may replace the wire once in a blue moon.............However their a must for the 'monitor - man'.........cheers Tree.


----------



## indicus (Jan 17, 2005)

"I'll get some photo's for you soon and e-mail them to you, so you will get a better idea what i'm on about"...............Tree


----------



## Ricko (Jan 18, 2005)

hey tremain i would love to see pics of your scrubs in there outdoor enclosures if thats possible. and ur enclosures sound great


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah mate, if it's not too much hassle posting some of those pics up in a gallery here and letting us know about it would be great! I'd love to see some of these outdoor enclosures, am sure a heap of other people here would too


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 18, 2005)

Tremain,
The water tanks were another option I was gonna use for outside. Was looking everywhere for decent second-hand ones close to me but no luck. Anyhow, I used some leftover colourbond sheets I found on a council throw-out and made a pit for my flavirufus male. Total cost: $0. I'm always on the lookout for tanks though.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Kenshin (Jan 18, 2005)

if you wanted to spend 1300 bucks you can buy a massive (i mean massive) aqua culture tank that doesent require cutting/or modding in any way (apart from maby some well placed holes in the bottem before you put the substrate in for drainage) i was thinking of getting one when i move for a trio of laces and putting a tree in the middle thru a hole i would cut and dig the hole in the ground with a post digger

by the way send some of those outdoor tank piccies to me to if u dont mind


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 20, 2005)

nice one simon, your over taking me with the monitors...stop it...lol


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 20, 2005)

Haha Marc...thanks mate. I'm trying to arrange some deals for pairs of 2 more species at the moment...Varanus mertensi and Varanus indicus. Here's hoping 

Simon Archibald


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 20, 2005)

lol....


----------



## Dicco (Jan 20, 2005)

Is she a breeder?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 20, 2005)

What a beauty Marc. Have you bred them yet or are they not of suitable age. I'm sure you've told me before but I don't actually have a memory 

Simon Archibald


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 20, 2005)

nar she's only two, just a baby still, I have another few more on the way, not to sure on thier sexes as yet, I dont really care, these have been my favs for many years.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a female Sand Monitor (V.g.flavirufus) who is just on 2 years old, no more than 55cm long and has just laid 4 eggs. These were all infertile as no matings were witnessed, although possibilities are not just that she didn't mate.

Different species I know but interesting nonetheless.

Simon Archibald


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 20, 2005)

do you want to do a breeding loan, I have a male flav thats ready to go for it?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the offer Marc but I've currently got a male (stunning markings I bought from Matt Bonnett) that is also showing great interest. I've separated them, feeding her up and will introduce him in a coupla weeks to see how she goes. She just lost a lot of weight with the first clutch that she needs to re-coup.

Simon Archibald


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 20, 2005)

no probs


----------



## indicus (Jan 24, 2005)

"Here's a juv mertans for you Simon, that a mate took recently, i dont know how it will look?"


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 24, 2005)

What a little beauty. Magical creatures these Mertens. Can't wait til I own some myself.

Simon Archibald


----------



## indicus (Jan 24, 2005)

"I'll get some cage photo's sorted for you soon Simon.............cheers Tree, better go feed these guy's"


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks mate

Simon Archibald


----------



## sobrien (Jan 24, 2005)

Ohoohohh, ME, ME, I like mertens too, can I have a gander at the piccies??  Damn guys, those are some mighty fine animals! They have to be my all time favourite animals, however I was put off getting some as I have no idea when it comes to water filters and all that jazz. If anyone would care to share what they use for their mertens (inside setup), that would be great...(hint, hint) 
Sim


----------



## indicus (Jan 25, 2005)

"Simon heres large adult Male Spencers and enclosure".................


----------



## indicus (Jan 25, 2005)

"In his glory".........


----------



## bigguy (Jan 25, 2005)

That looks a big Spencers. How long do you recken he is????


----------



## indicus (Jan 25, 2005)

"Theres a small door in the divison that allows easy movement between the two sides in breeding season"....................the floor has 1"x1", square mesh covered with gravel........hope it gives you some ideas".............


----------



## indicus (Jan 25, 2005)

"4 and a-bit, i'd say at a guess, 'bigguy', gentle fellia".........


----------



## Ricko (Jan 25, 2005)

awesome shots indicus spencers are awesome. dont stop at just these pics you know how to do it now so let rip mate :lol: Also how do you stop thieves from stealing animals from outdoor pits and aviary's? as padlocks would be able to be cut and so would the wire just interested to hear how people deter thieves as unfortunetly its a big issue nowadays.


----------



## bigguy (Jan 25, 2005)

Hes a big boy allright. Nearly as big as my 2 bruisers.


----------



## ether (Jan 25, 2005)

What do you feed such big lizards? They are really awsome. Do they have any artificial heating or are they heated by the sun?

Great enclosures by the way indicus.

Regards Alex


----------



## Bombie (Jan 25, 2005)

*monitors*

just a quiuck queston simon,
what do you have on the bottom of the enclosure for a floor?
outdoors a wire mesh covered would be fine but indoors that could be messy!
thanks,
bombie


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 26, 2005)

*RE: monitors*

Ether,
Monitors these size will eat large mice, rats, quail, chickens, rabbits, birds, eggs, chicken necks, roo meat, etc.

Bombie,
Under the sand, there is just the bare concrete floor of the garage. There is no problem with faeces because mostly the sand soaks up that and the urates. Also, the actual pits are so light that they can be moved by 2 people. I plan to do full cleanouts relatively regularly...all I'll need to do is carry the pits out, shovel the sand (sweeping out excess) and use the high-pressure hose to clean up anything but only if necessary.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 26, 2005)

*RE: monitors*

Tramain,
That's a great looking enclosure for the Spencers. And what a beautiful male. Wanna send him down for my girl ;-) My boy's too small :-(

Simon Archibald


----------



## indicus (Jan 27, 2005)

*RE: monitors*

"Cheers guys for the comments, for some dame reason i couldn't axcess the site over the last day and a half, i'd like to see a few enclosures, inside or out, if anyones willing to share photos, their thoughts, its great to get some ideas about construction and faults, or changes you would do if you done built it again. Sorry to do this to your tread, Simion, but haven't worked it out myself yet."

"Ricko, thevies as you no, its always a fear, but i'm lucky to live in a rurial area, those old ladies dont miss much and love to tell. As it is lock them, Get a killer dog, what more can i do? Like i said, god help them if i catch them. Heres a photo of Lacey enclosure."


----------

